# Side work for active duty member



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

will do anything for a few extra bucks during the holidays. experience as electrician, landscaper, jack of most trades...

anything inthe afternoons or weekends. all help is appreciated as i have not seen my family in over a year and need to make cash for christmas leave. please call 727 415 7372


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Check this website.. www.lbeh.org


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

Blessings are abundant these days.... TRULY THANKFUL:clap


----------



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

John, Call me at Home Daryle 916-0219. thanks


----------

